# I havent heard from my breeder since the puppy has been born



## harleymccarthy (May 15, 2019)

Good Morning All,
I am new to dog ownership and am very excited that our first dog will be a golden! We put down a deposit in March and our breeder notified us that our puppy had been born two weeks ago. We haven't heard anything since that initial email telling us that the puppy was born. Should I be nervous? I just want to know that the puppies and mum are healthy and we are still on track to pick up the puppy in June. I don't want to be a nuisance though. Is this normal?
Any advice would be very helpful!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My experience with my breeder, was that we got updates on the regular (pictures, etc). But I don't know if that is 'normal' for all breeders. If the breeder is dealing with complications that is constraining their time, updates to the waiting list would be further down the list of priorities. Have you reached out to the breeder? "Hey. How are the puppies and mom doing?"


----------



## harleymccarthy (May 15, 2019)

I reached out a few days after the pups were born and haven't heard anything back. Other than the initial photos right after they were born we have received nothing. They haven't even updated their instagram/fb page. 
I do not want to be a nuisance if they are dealing with alot but I am starting to get concerned that there were complications. If the puppies didn't make it wouldn't they have told me?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That neonatal period is hectic for breeders. The puppies are so helpless and fragile at that age. I think I usually get about 4 hours of sleep most days in the first 2 weeks. Some people can do that and still be ultra responsive and some can’t, especially if they have family and a full time job. A gentle inquiry email might be a good start.


----------



## harleymccarthy (May 15, 2019)

Thankyou! How long is the neonatal period? The pups were born a little more than two weeks ago. While I am very anxious to know that things are okay, I hate to be a pest.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I felt just like you. My girl is now 3 but seems like I had lots of contact (responses) until the breeder got my deposit. I only received 2 updates and 3 second videos before getting the notice to pick up the pup. Which came 3 weeks before I expected... she was only 6 weeks. 

But 3 yrs down the road my position has changed. You are spending a great deal of money for this puppy and to you it's more than a business transaction. I didn't want to be a bother... calling/emailing every day is a bother. Wanting updates once a week is not. I realize there is lots going on for them but you know, they make a group email and send updates all at once. How much time does that require! 

Give them a shout, if they don't respond in a few days, call for updates. Sometimes I think breeders forget how important this purchase is to the buyer. Not all but some. It may not be the most important part of this purchase process but it is to you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

harleymccarthy said:


> Thankyou! How long is the neonatal period? The pups were born a little more than two weeks ago. While I am very anxious to know that things are okay, I hate to be a pest.


From my super limited experience, I'd say the critical neonatal period is until the pups are at least 4 weeks old. When they are potatoes with legs, there is a huge deal about making sure mom doesn't lay on them, making sure they are warm enough/not too warm, making sure they are getting enough food and gaining an expected amount of weight. Not to mention all the cleaning. Once the pups can move around and have their eyes open, I think it's less critical, but I think it can still be overwhelming. 

I honestly don't know how our breeder was able to do it all and still send updates. I think we got the updates cause our breeder was tech savvy so was using a smart phone to disperse updates.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

When we got our first Golden 15 years ago it was a whole different world. Pretty sure we found the breeder in the paper or on Craigslist. We visited two times and picked her up on the third visit and that was about it. A couple phone calls is all.

Fast forward to today and you have extensive use of email, social media, and even webcams. I watched Piper and her littermates on a webcam way more than I should have, but I got to see all those little critters grow, not to mention recognize HOW MUCH work they are. Sheesh, they made me tired just watching them! It made me appreciate our breeder that much more.

But to answer your question, no, I don't think it would be out of line to contact the breeder again. At the very least, they should respond, even just short and sweet.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think most breeders do send photos weekly or so, unless they have a videocam and then they might not but they would have lyk where to watch the cam...

You absolutely should expect to hear two weeks in!
It's the start of the 'easy' period- now till about 5 weeks then they are super hard again.

Example- I had a preemie litter- puppies dying right and left- I still let the people who were waiting and praying with me know how it was going. Short and sweet but still touched base. The puppies are important to the buyers.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I would think a short, friendly email checking in on the puppies is totally acceptable (it was to our breeder, but he did a good job of staying in touch, which I loved b/c we're on opposite sides of the country, and in different countries, so pick up was different for us. He was a wealth of info for us!). Your breeder is super busy w/the pups, but I'm positive they'll get back to you - I asked for any photos, if they were handy, and just kept emails light and friendly. This is such an exciting time for you, waiting for your addition!! I remember it well. 

Sleep as much as you can now, and practice saying "Go potty", because you'll be saying it about a gazillion times in the next several months 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning,


Your breeder might well simply be overwhelmed with puppy care -- as mentioned the first several weeks can be hectic.


If your deposit was accepted and you received an email (btw my breeder does not make announcements for several days due to the puppies not making it for a variety of reasons but mostly because they are so fragile), I personally would call. A friendly call, most breeders share your excitement but their first priority must be the dam and puppies -- her server may be down, your email may have been lost in the shuffle etc. 







harleymccarthy said:


> Good Morning All,
> I am new to dog ownership and am very excited that our first dog will be a golden! We put down a deposit in March and our breeder notified us that our puppy had been born two weeks ago. We haven't heard anything since that initial email telling us that the puppy was born. Should I be nervous? I just want to know that the puppies and mum are healthy and we are still on track to pick up the puppy in June. I don't want to be a nuisance though. Is this normal?
> Any advice would be very helpful!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

If you don't hear from her by 3 weeks, call on the phone. The general nightmare period is over by then.

I agree with everyone else, that breeders usually send out periodic updates. I'm not that good about it, but I have a 24/7 webcam they can watch...and they do! I can't tell you how often I'll get a text or an email saying, "That red collar puppy is lost and can't find his way back!" or "I can only see 7 puppies, is the other one okay?" and stuff like that. I'll send out photos and updates when something too adorable and cute to ignore happens, but I otherwise rely on the webcam until it's okay for people to start visiting. 

Send an email now. If you don't hear back within 2 days, call. There's a slight possibility she has deposits from more people than she has puppies for, and is avoiding dealing with that problem. In that case, it's good to be the GENTLY squeaking wheel.


----------



## harleymccarthy (May 15, 2019)

Thankyou all for your advice, I reached out (a third time) to our breeder last night and she finally sent me an email telling me that our puppy had gotten sick and died on Saturday. I don't know why she waited until SUNDAY NIGHT to tell us. We are absolutely devastated by the news and spent the better part of the rest of our Sunday night looking for reputable breeders near us (which is anywhere from OH, PA, NC, VA and NY) and have reached out to 5 already who have pups available. Our "golden dreams" have become a nightmare. If anyone out there knows of anyone near these areas who would have golden pups available to take home in Mid June we are VERY interested. We are heartbroken and since this was my first dog, my first experience getting a dog and a hard earned and well deserved gift for our daughter we are anxious to put this disaster behind us and focus on the joy of a new pup to love.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

First, I'm very sorry to hear of this horrible news. 

It's very hard to find a reputable breeder and get a puppy that is already in the ground as they tend to have wait lists. Occasionally you might find that someone pups out of getting a puppy from a litter already on the ground for unforeseen reasons like unexpected home repairs or anything really. So I would contact some breeders that you identify as reputable and let them know you'd be interested in possibly being an alternate on their wait list in case someone backs out off a litter.

For a pup by mid June from a reputable breeder, this would likely be the only option though the chance is small.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry your pup has died. That is probably among the worst things that can happen to a breeder -- it is devastating & heart breaking to lose a puppy.


And then you have to break the news to the expectant family -- please know the breeder needs to grieve as well and she may have been trying her (his?) very best to save the puppy and needed to process the loss before contacting you.


Again I am sorry the pup was lost -- for everyone involved.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What awful news. I'm so sorry. You must be devastated.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

First of all I want to say how sorry I am. It's so hard to have your heart set on a puppy, and now nothing. You must begin your search again.

You may want to call me cynical....but from your first post on May 15th, you said that the pups had been born 2 weeks ago. That would make it around May 1st that they were born? Your pup passed away not long ago...so was about 3 weeks old? How did the breeder know that this was your pup?? All of the good breeders I have dealt with through the years...usually don't have the puppies picked out for each individual family till 7-8 weeks of age. The breeder often wants to keep a puppy to show for themselves, and maybe another pup or two for other show, or sport family. At 3 weeks of age....they have just started showing their personalities...it would be very hard to pick a pup at such a young age.

Could it be the breeder oversold the litter???


----------



## Jeff s. (May 5, 2019)

Google puppy scams. How much did you send this breeder? I do not want to hear how busy the breeder is with a puppy or puppies. It takes minutes to shoot out a text or email. I’m sure they find time for eating, sleeping etc. I truly hope you get your deposit back


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this awful news. I have no idea at what age breeders assign puppies to prospective owners, but regardless of whether your former breeder is on the "up and up," you are left in the same position. How devastating!!

Here is how my husband and I got our puppy unexpectedly early; something like this may work for you: we were reaching out to several respected breeders, among them Kyon Kennels, north of Toronto, whose puppies are usually sold long before they are born or even conceived. We were in no particular hurry, and had originally wanted a "summer" puppy (having gotten our prior dog as a pup during a very snowy winter in upstate NY, where we live).

It happened that Kyon had had a litter of eight puppies including six males in early December, and for this particular litter, there had been an overabundance of prospective owners who had wanted females. The pups were then about two weeks old, and the breeder hadn't yet done anything about trying to match up new owners for these pups--he was probably too tired! So, when I inquired about the possibility of a male puppy, he said "uh, this doesn't usually happen, but...if you are interested in taking a male puppy in early February, we could have one available for you; otherwise the wait time will be at least (can't remember, because we did take that puppy in February!).

Obviously, I happened to call at just the right time, and the situation was just a coincidence--a litter with an abundance of one sex, at a time when the prospective owners wanted the other sex--but things like this do happen, obviously. 

Another way to get a (very slightly older) puppy; sometimes a breeder will keep a "show quality" (I'm not fond of that term!) puppy for themselves or a breeder friend, and for some reason, somebody changes their mind (and not because there is anything at all wrong with the puppy; in fact, chances are good that it's a beautiful pup). 

So consider reaching out to a few reputable breeders; don't be tempted to lower your standards in breeders to get a puppy quickly.


----------



## harleymccarthy (May 15, 2019)

THANKYOU EVERYONE for your thoughtful responses! After we got the news that our puppy had died we were so devastated- that was one of the worst nights in my house ever. I went completely crazy on the internet and started reading reviews and contacting every breeder inside a 500 radius. I was not going to buy from a breeder unless I could get there and actually hold a puppy for real before I put down another deposit. WE found a lady about an hour and half away, she has three English Cream Pups available for pick up on June 16th (right in our timeline.) I put down ANOTHER deposit- the other "breeder" promised to send back my deposit- I am waiting. I don't believe that the other breeder was completely honest- when I first talked with her before the pups were born, she quoted me a price for the pups. Being new to the breeder world, I was stunned at some of the pricing and when I told her that she immediately dropped her price. She then was willing to let me have the pup at 7 weeks because I told her I wanted the summer to train my puppy before I went back to work in the fall ( I work at a school.) My new breeder told me that those two things were serious red flags- most breeders don't just drop their price before the pups are even born. 
My new breeder has encouraged me to come visit our pup as many times as we like, we are headed out again this weekend. She understands that we are particularly sensitive about making sure we really do have a puppy. We have put down a deposit but haven't selected one of the litter as my new breeder told me that they are just starting to develop their little personalities and we should get to know them before we pick one. So while I HOPE that my first breeder(found in NJ) was sincere in her promise to return my deposit, I have a sneaky suspicion I am the victim of a scam. I wish there was some recourse, I found them on AKC marketplace, they were a registered breeder with them so I thought I was in good shape. Oh well, I can totally obsess about what happened to us OR I can focus my energies on our new pup! I choose option B.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Your best chance of getting your deposit back probably is about three weeks from now, when puppies go home. If it's not a huge drive, tell her to send you a postdated check and you will hold it till puppies go home. Or you will go to her home and get it in person the weekend pups go home... 
prob not a scam- probably either puppy really died, or she over committed the litter, or she's decided to keep one herself and saying pup died is an easy out for her. Being on AKC isn't really any assurance of anything. ..


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

You may just want to slow down!!! It does not sound like this second breeder you found is all that great either. There are very few ethical people breeding English Cream Goldens...this is just a new gimmick at the moment. Does the dam and the sire of these pups have hips,elbows,heart and eyes certified and you can verify on the OFA website? Go to www.offa.org and put in their registered names. Does the breeder show, or title in obedience? or do anything with their dog(s) besides breed them?? I'm really doubting it. If you want to get a healthy, well bred dog...you are going to have to slow down and do more research and homework. I also don't know of any ethical breeder that allows you to pick the puppy. Good breeders are with their pup for 8 + weeks...they should interview and know which pup will suit your family, and home situation the best. The pup does not know...nor do you.

You went from a poor breeder....to a breeder that seems only one notch better. Wait...do some reading here...and learn what a good breeder does, and is. You may have your heart broken with an unhealthy pup or a poor temperament if you don't.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you want a double check on parents of your potential puppy, post the parents registration names or number. Someone here will help.


----------



## harleymccarthy (May 15, 2019)

Just a quick update: we did finally receive our deposit back from the original breeder which was relief and made me believe that our little puppy had in fact fallen ill and passed away. We were really afraid that we were victims of a scam. Our new breeder let us pick from 3 available pups. We went out three times to play with the pups and we agreed on our girl "yellow" (as was her name from the color of her collar) It was really "yellow" picked us- she recognized us and gave my daughter kisses when we went to visit. We brought our girl home at 8 weeks- I can not tell a lie- those first two weeks were ROUGH! But by the time our girl got to 10 weeks she was on a schedule and was starting to tell us when she needed to go out. Now she sleeps from 10 pm - 6 AM, she is on a good schedule, she "Sits", "lay down" and knows both "paw" She is smart and sweet and sooo laid back! She slept through the 4th of July fireworks (and we were prepared for her to be scared or nervous but instead we sat in our living room laughing at all the treats and blankets we had while our pup slept on her back, completely relaxed.) Our breeder has been in touch to make sure we are adjusting well and has updated us on our puppy's siblings. I appreciate the personal touch.
Whenever we take her out its amazing how many people recognize her as an "english cream" and while I know that this is not a separate breed, we always say she is a golden, people seem to recognize that the white coat is something a little different. She is a very pretty little girl. We love her. This is my first dog ever so every minute of this experience has been very new and eye opening. I thank everyone who gave me helpful advice. Through all of this I learned the biggest lesson- dog owners (especially Goldens ) are the nicest and friendliest people on the planet.
OH and she LOVES our little bunny- they are best friends and the rabbit will hop over to our Murphy to cuddle! SUPER CUTE!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

harleymccarthy said:


> Just a quick update: we did finally receive our deposit back from the original breeder which was relief and made me believe that our little puppy had in fact fallen ill and passed away. We were really afraid that we were victims of a scam. Our new breeder let us pick from 3 available pups. We went out three times to play with the pups and we agreed on our girl "yellow" (as was her name from the color of her collar) It was really "yellow" picked us- she recognized us and gave my daughter kisses when we went to visit. We brought our girl home at 8 weeks- I can not tell a lie- those first two weeks were ROUGH! But by the time our girl got to 10 weeks she was on a schedule and was starting to tell us when she needed to go out. Now she sleeps from 10 pm - 6 AM, she is on a good schedule, she "Sits", "lay down" and knows both "paw" She is smart and sweet and sooo laid back! She slept through the 4th of July fireworks (and we were prepared for her to be scared or nervous but instead we sat in our living room laughing at all the treats and blankets we had while our pup slept on her back, completely relaxed.) Our breeder has been in touch to make sure we are adjusting well and has updated us on our puppy's siblings. I appreciate the personal touch.
> Whenever we take her out its amazing how many people recognize her as an "english cream" and while I know that this is not a separate breed, we always say she is a golden, people seem to recognize that the white coat is something a little different. She is a very pretty little girl. We love her. This is my first dog ever so every minute of this experience has been very new and eye opening. I thank everyone who gave me helpful advice. Through all of this I learned the biggest lesson- dog owners (especially Goldens ) are the nicest and friendliest people on the planet.
> OH and she LOVES our little bunny- they are best friends and the rabbit will hop over to our Murphy to cuddle! SUPER CUTE!


She's beautiful! I am so happy to hear that everything worked out for you and your family!

Your situation sounded a lot like mine last year! We had a deposit down on a litter that ended up not producing any pups! The breeder was the same one we purchased our current golden from so we knew her and her breed so we were super disappointed when we didn't get the pup at that time. 

Unfortunately she wasn't expecting any litters in the near future so we asked for our deposit back. It took close to 4 months before we got it...I was starting to wonder if maybe I wasn't going to get it back!

Since then we found Tessa and couldn't be happier! I guess everything happens for a reason!

Enjoy Yellow!!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I am so glad it all worked out for you. She’s a cutie and the pics with your rabbit are adorable. Please keep us posted with more pics as she grows.
Lincoln and Bear say Hi!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!
She's a pretty girl, love the pics of her with the bunny.


----------

